# Will keine Klickies mehr



## LaCarolina (15. Mai 2011)

Beim gestrigen Fahrtechnik-Kurs ist mir eins klar geworden; die Klickies kommen runter. 
Jetzt müssen Platform-Pedalen mit Pins her, aber hier bin ich völlig überfordert, welche soll ich nehmen? So Riesen-Schiffe will ich auch nicht unbedingt dranhaben, von der Farbe her am liebsten blau oder weiss. Hat eine von Euch eine Idee?
Und mit welchen Schuhen komm ich da am besten klar, kann ich meine Spezi Tahoe nehmen, oder besser diese flachen BMX-Schuhe?


----------



## FlyingV (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab diese hier von XLC. Sie sind nicht so riesig und wiegen auch nicht so viel. Bin bis jetzt mit denen sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube es gibt sie nicht in weiß aber in einem schönen blau

XLC Pedale blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (15. Mai 2011)

Die gefallen mir schon sehr, schönes Blau, muss mal schauen ob es die auch bei uns gibt.
Danke


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

die sind ja bleischwer  ....

Ich hab die und find die super und "Klickies" wären für mich nie ne Option, genau so nicht, wie so ein "Biker-Kondom" aka Rennanzug oder was weiß ich wie die Dinger heißen ... 

http://www.bike24.net/p116866.html

vlg 

stonedbiker30

PS: die "fressen" sich regelrecht in die Turnschuhsohle .... war bei nahezu durchgelaufenen Turnschuhen neulich sogar kurzzeitig in Sorge um die Schuhe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2011)

diese hier sind schön "zierlich", ich stehe aber (mit Fiveten) sehr gut drauf:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e/-NC-17-Standard-STD-II-Pro-Pedal::2098.html

Kann man für mehr Geld auch leichter bekommen


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

todschick: (und extrem leicht)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale-.html

net ganz so schick, aber auch "formschön"

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24587_Traverse-XCF-06AC-Plattformpedale-.html

relativ schwer, aber todschick: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24040_Hurtle-Curve-Plattformpedale-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24041_Face-Off-XMX-13AC-Plattformpedale-.html


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Kann man für mehr Geld auch leichter bekommen



oder für nen 5er mehr in ner anderen Ausführung wie von mir oben gelinkt (250g is wirklich unter den TOP 5 in der Ausführung)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8315625&postcount=4


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2011)

@ LaCarolina

Nimm welche mit Pins - wie z.B. die Sudpins - und keine Bärentatzen.
Dein Schienbein wird es Dir danken. Wenn Du mal abrutschen solltest, sieht bei Bärentatzen Dein Schienbein aus als hätte es ein Löwe als Kratzbaum genutzt bei Pins lediglich eine Katze 

Zu den Schuhen, unbedingt welche mit platter und gerade Sohle, keine in Längsrichtung gebogene Sohle. Da bleiben nur Skaterschuhe oder spezielle Radschuhe wie z.B. Shimano SH-AM 41 oder eben diese überteuerten Fünf-Zehn, auf die Alle so schwören.
Und ich fahre im Jahr um die 5000 km mit Plattformpedalen und brauche nicht dauernd neue Schuhe wegen kaputter Sohlen, eigentlich gehen die Schuhe irgendwann in Gänze kaputt, leiern aus, Sohle weich etc.

Grüße!


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

Bärentatzen kommen nicht infrage, damit haben meine Beine schon Bekanntschaft gemacht , auf jeden Fall Pins. Die Xpedo Traverse fallen auch aus dem Rennen, sind mir zu riskant durch die offene Bauweise, obwohl sie gut aussehen.

Die NC 17 find ich schon ganz ok, bischen schwer vielleicht. Und soll ich blau oder weiss nehmen?


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2011)

Blau?


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

Eben drum, gibts nicht in blau. 

Votec Tox, sind das die Sudpins??
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a8936/sudpin-iii-s-pro-pedale-weiss.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die MG1 Pedale kaufen über ebay.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519576


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Blau?



aber weiß! 



LaCarolina schrieb:


> von der Farbe her am liebsten blau oder weiss.


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Beim gestrigen Fahrtechnik-Kurs ist mir eins klar geworden; die Klickies kommen runter.


warum genau? 




LaCarolina schrieb:


> Und mit welchen Schuhen komm ich da am besten klar, kann ich meine Spezi Tahoe nehmen, oder besser diese flachen BMX-Schuhe?


tahoe-sohle ist für klickies. also wenn wechseln, dann auch schon schuhe für mit ohne klickies, sonst ist es nur eine halbe lösung.  




LaCarolina schrieb:


> ]Bärentatzen kommen nicht infrage, damit haben meine Beine schon Bekanntschaft gemacht, auf jeden Fall Pins.


wo ist da der unterschied für die schienbeine?




LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die Xpedo Traverse fallen auch aus dem Rennen, sind mir zu riskant durch die offene Bauweise


inwiefern riskant?


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum genau?


Die Vor- und Nachteile der Klickies wurden erklärt, für mich persönlich  mehr Nachteile. Beim Training gabs einige nicht so schöne crashs wegen  der Klickies, das brauch ich echt nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wo ist da der unterschied für die schienbeine?



Die scharfen Zähne direkt an der Kante lieben meine Schienbein offenbar



dubbel schrieb:


> inwiefern riskant?


Schau sie Dir doch mal an


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die Vor- und Nachteile der Klickies wurden erklärt, für mich persönlich  mehr Nachteile.


und zwar?




LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die scharfen Zähne direkt an der Kante lieben meine Schienbein offenbar


die pins sind da nicht besser. 




LaCarolina schrieb:


> Schau sie Dir doch mal an


okay. 
so. 
und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Ich würde die MG1 Pedale kaufen über ebay.
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519576



die sind echt nett !!! cooler Tipp!


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die Xpedo Traverse fallen auch aus dem Rennen, sind mir zu riskant durch die offene Bauweise, obwohl sie gut aussehen.



zumindest nen kleinen "Impuls" konnte ich setzen  - im LADIES ONLY  

i'm not a lady ... aber ich war früh zu müd  net gesehen 

lg

stonedbiker30


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

Die Wellgo MG1 gefallen mir sehr. 

Generell, wie sieht das mit der Farbe aus, ist die einigermassen kratzfest?


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die Vor- und Nachteile der Klickies wurden erklärt, für mich persönlich  mehr Nachteile. Beim Training gabs einige nicht so schöne crashs wegen  der Klickies, das brauch ich echt nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, sollte man ein Techniktraining nicht eh besser ohne Klickies und mit Pedalen machen? 

Wenn Du zum Beispiel ein Techniktraining bei der MTB Academy von Stefan Herrmann buchst, weiß ich dass die sogar die Flatpedale verleihen und auch die Protektoren....  klickies kommen runter, schon alleine, dass man beim Bunny Hopp oder ähnlichem nicht "schummeln" kann.


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hm, sollte man ein Techniktraining nicht eh besser ohne Klickies und mit Pedalen machen?
> 
> Wenn Du zum Beispiel ein Techniktraining bei der MTB Academy von Stefan Herrmann buchst, weiß ich dass die sogar die Flatpedale verleihen und auch die Protektoren....  klickies kommen runter, schon alleine, dass man beim Bunny Hopp oder ähnlichem nicht "schummeln" kann.



Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, die Klickies haben nur genervt. Und was ich hier gelernt habe, will ich ja auch weiterhin machen, da komm ich ohne die Dinger besser klar.


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, die Klickies haben nur genervt. Und was ich hier gelernt habe, will ich ja auch weiterhin machen, da komm ich ohne die Dinger besser klar.



find ich gut! die "Klickies" kommen auch immer so Angeber-mässig rüber find i ...


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Eben drum, gibts nicht in blau.
> 
> Votec Tox, sind das die Sudpins??
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a8936/sudpin-iii-s-pro-pedale-weiss.html




Ja das sind sie! Bauen sehr flach und sind relativ leicht.


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ja das sind sie! Bauen sehr flach und sind relativ leicht.



und die NC-17 Sachen, die scheinen echt gute Quali zu haben .... (siehe Alupedallink weiter oben) ... sind die neu auf dem Markt? (sry, wg. offtopic)

lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, die Klickies haben nur genervt. Und was ich hier gelernt habe, will ich ja auch weiterhin machen, da komm ich ohne die Dinger besser klar.



Kann ich verstehen, absolut. Da ist Deine Entscheidung auch richtig, wenn ich das Ausbalancieren des Rades über ist es auch nicht gerade von Vorteil eingeklickt zu sein  und wenn man das im Trail braucht gibt die feste Verbindung nicht gerade Sicherheit. Andererseit, war ich wenns steil bergauf ging (zum Teil halt auch schonmal im Trail) froh auch am Pedal ziehen zu können! (Und das hat dann wenig mit Angeberei zu tun, so ein Unsinn, kann doch jeder das fahren was er bevorzugt!)


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> (Und das hat dann wenig mit Angeberei zu tun, so ein Unsinn, kann doch jeder das fahren was er bevorzugt!)



Naja ich hab halt bei "Fahrradfahren" immer so ein altes Hollandfahrrad im Kopf  und so ein Cube-Outfit-Klicki-Fahrer(in) des kommt für mich immer so rüber, wie früher die getuneten Mantas und die Typen die in ihre Stiefel pissen, dass se besser passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2011)

und ich  hab  "Will keine Kinder mehr" gelesen.


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und ich  hab  "Will keine Kinder mehr" gelesen.



hab ich vorhin auch


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

stonedbiker30 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab halt bei "Fahrradfahren" immer so ein altes Hollandfahrrad im Kopf  und so ein Cube-Outfit-Klicki-Fahrer(in) des kommt für mich immer so rüber, wie früher die getuneten Mantas und die Typen die in ihre Stiefel pissen, dass se besser passen ...



Alle Achtung, wenn Du mit nem Hollandrad Singletrails fahren kannst!


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, wenn Du mit nem Hollandrad Singletrails fahren kannst!



Konter hätt schon knackiger ausfallen können, lass ma das ;-) Du hast Recht und ich mei Ruh!


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

stonedbiker30 schrieb:


> hab ich vorhin auch



 Da wär ich ja hier im richtigen Forum


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

stonedbiker30 schrieb:


> Konter hätt schon knackiger ausfallen können, lass ma das ;-) Du hast Recht und ich mei Ruh!


----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Da wär ich ja hier im richtigen Forum


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2011)

also zum TrailBergauffahren gehts mit Klickies ganz klar besser, das hat nix mit Angeberei zu tun


----------



## MissQuax (16. Mai 2011)

stonedbiker30 schrieb:


> find ich gut! die "Klickies" kommen auch immer so Angeber-mässig rüber find i ...



Was ist denn an Klickies "angebermässig"?  

Auf "normalen" (CC-)Touren nur in leichtem Gelände und auf dem Arbeitsweg (max. Schotterwege)  fahre ich sehr gerne Klickies wegen der besseren Kraftübertragung. Vor allem auf längeren Strecken kann man die Muskelbelastung auch mal variieren durch "Ziehen".

Wenn ich in ruppigerem Gelände, auf Freeride-Tour, im Bikepark, im Winter oder zum (Fahrtechnik-)Üben unterwegs bin, habe ich Flats drauf (Truvativ Holzfeller, Wellgo MG1 Magnesium). Da komme ich unter den genannten Bedingungen dann uneingeklickt besser zurecht!

Ich finde, man darf das nicht verallgemeinern, sondern sollte die "P-Frage" einsatzorientiert betrachten!  *"DAS"* Pedal für *ALLE* Einsatzzwecke gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht (so wenig wie "das" Bike für JEDEN Einsatzbereich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedbiker30 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich lad dich ein, komm hier nach Nordbayern (Ghost und Cube Land) und schau dir das Spektakel selber vor-Ort an .... und du weißt genau was ich mein


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die hier in rot und es gibt sie auch in blau.
http://www.xpedo.com/pedals/xmx14ac.htm
Ich find sie richtig gut, die Pins kriegen in meinen Scott MTB Schuhen gut halt und klar tun sie weh, wenn man sie sich wo reinhackt, aber es sieht nicht abenteuerlich aus.


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

JarJar, die sehen echt schick aus, da muss ich jetzt mal nach suchen, danke


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

stonedbiker30 schrieb:


> Ich lad dich ein, komm hier nach Nordbayern (Ghost und Cube Land) und schau dir das Spektakel selber vor-Ort an .... und du weißt genau was ich mein



Aha, und das ist dann repräsentativ? 

Ich finde so Vorurteile einfach nur ätzend.... Material/Bike macht nicht den/die Fahrer/in sondern umgekehrt.


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> JarJar, die sehen echt schick aus, da muss ich jetzt mal nach suchen, danke



Ich hoffe, Du findest was. Auf der xpedo HP stand was von light blue, aber ich glaub, das ist himmelblau!


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

Ne, nichts zu finden, nur rot und gold, trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid, hab nur auf der HP blue gelesen....


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2011)

Melde mich hier auch mal kurz zu Wort, obwohl es ja das Frauenforum ist.

Zu dem Thema Schuhe auf PLattformpedalen gibt es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Ich hatte früher immer normale Skaterschuhe an udn habe dann vor ca. einem Jahr auf Five Ten Impact gewechselt. 

Fazit: Die FiveTen sind, was den Grip auf einem Plattformpedal angeht ganz klar jedem anderen Schuh deutlich überlegen.


----------



## MissQuax (16. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Aha, und das ist dann repräsentativ?
> 
> Ich finde so Vorurteile einfach nur ätzend.... Material/Bike macht nicht den/die Fahrer/in sondern umgekehrt.



Stimmt.

Vor allem könnte man auch umgekehrt sagen, Flats sind angebermässig: Fette, martialisch aussehende Pedale, gespickt mit "Mörder-Pins" (und dann wahrscheinlich noch nie 'nen müden Hüpfer mit dem Bike gemacht  ).

(Achtung: "Ironie-Modus AN") Also um nicht als Angeber zu gelten, fährt man am besten Baumarkt-Rad-Standardpedale. Das ist dann wahres Understatement! ("Ironie-Modus" AUS).

Ich fahre immer gut ausgerüstet (betrifft alle meine Biketeile und die Bekleidung). Trotzdem bin ich nicht der Held auf dem Bike - weder berghoch noch bergrunter! Aber ich mache das nicht um "anzugeben", sondern weil ich einfach qualitativ gute und/oder schöne Sachen mag.

Und tatsächlich wurde ich schon mal (auf Asphalt) an einer Steigung von einer Frau (in etwa in meinem Alter) auf einem 08/15-Damenfahrrad (mit Körbchen!), bekleidet mit Strickjacke, Jeans und Turnschuhen, versägt!   

Das Outfit/die Ausstattung haben doch gar nichts zusagen! Jeder so wie's ihm gefällt!


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

Dito, in fast allen Punkten! 
Ich wurde zwar mal nicht von ner Dame in dem Outfit abgehängt, dafür von nem älteren Herrn mit Hut.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2011)

Mich hat letztens ein Jogger (geschätzt mitte 50) platt gemacht...kam von hinten an un hat mich angeschoben un gefragt ob er mir helfen könnte
Also ich hab auch Wellgos MG1 und bin relativ zufrieden, mal abgesehen davon dass bei mir iwie schon der lack abgeht 
Hab damals bei ebay ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht sonst wären sie mir zu teuer gewesen
Leider verkauft der Anbieter keine mehr hab grad mal nachgeschaut


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier in rot und es gibt sie auch in blau.
> http://www.xpedo.com/pedals/xmx14ac.htm
> Ich find sie richtig gut, die Pins kriegen in meinen Scott MTB Schuhen gut halt und klar tun sie weh, wenn man sie sich wo reinhackt, aber es sieht nicht abenteuerlich aus.




Die haben nur 4 Pins, reicht das? Wenn ich bedenke, daß man schnell ein Pin verliert - bleiben noch drei... und dann nur außen und dann noch bei Schlamm  wären mir zu wenig.

Zum Thema Angeber, fahre selbst zwar keine Klickies (außer am Rennerle) kann aber wirklich nix angeberisches daran finden 
Etliche 4Crosser und DHler fahren übrigens auch mit Klickies...
Und was das mit Cube, Ghost zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz? Davon gibts hier am See auch etliche, ebenso wie Canyon. Na und? Aber ich kann auch nichts Verwerfliches an einem Cannondale finden.

Grüße!


----------



## Bea5 (16. Mai 2011)

Wir haben an einem Rad diese hier..in stahlblau http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5952/445463/0/0

ansonsten fahre ich mit 10Pin Pedals und 5/10 impact...meine Schienbeine sind noch heile, meine Waden aber irgendwie nicht...ich vergesse die Pins und schieb mir mein Rad in die Waden  beim Fahren noch ohne Verletzung..die Schuhe haben Grip satt


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

Nein, 4 Pins haben mir bislang immer gereicht. Verloren hab ich noch nie einen. Und wie gesagt, meine Schuhe sind wie gemacht dafür.


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (16. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich hat letztens ein Jogger (geschätzt mitte 50) platt gemacht...kam von hinten an un hat mich angeschoben un gefragt ob er mir helfen könnte
> Also ich hab auch Wellgos MG1 und bin relativ zufrieden, mal abgesehen davon dass bei mir iwie schon der lack abgeht
> Hab damals bei ebay ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht sonst wären sie mir zu teuer gewesen
> Leider verkauft der Anbieter keine mehr hab grad mal nachgeschaut



Tut mir leid wenn das hier ab vom Thema ist aber ich finde die Eingeständnisse meiner Vorredner einfach nur göttlich und zum ablachen.

Mich hats letztes Jahr ebenfalls erwischt:
In einer längeren Steigung fahr ich auf ein etwas älteres Kalieber ( geschätzt 15 Jahr mehr als ich auf dem Buckel und ich bin auch schon Mitte 40). Der gute Mann legt dann auch noch ne Pause ein um die Aussicht zu genießen und ich denke" Jo dem geht der Saft aus". 100 Meter weiter höre ich plötzlich so ein Kettenrauschen neben mir und der gute Mann fährt Freude strahlend zu mir auf um mir auf den weiteren Metern zum "Gipfel" mords das Gespräch zu drücken während ich pumpe wie ein Walross. 
Ach ja, ich natürlich in Kampfmontur auf einem CC-Fully und er in Jeans auf nem Freizeitbike 

Ich finds toll wenn man es nicht ganz so verbissen sieht und einfach Spaß am fahren hat, übrigens ich fahr mit Klickies und möchte sie nicht missen.

Grüße
und immer viel grobes unter den Stollen

schwarzwaldrad


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2011)

So hab dir mal ein paar blaue Pedale rausgesucht 
Konnte mir gar nicht vorstellen dass es keine gibt
Alle Angaben unter Vorbehalt, die Pedale sind nur nach Farbe ausgesucht aber ich denke da ist preislich und von der Qualität alles dabei 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DMR-V8-MTB-Pedal...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0e382860
http://cgi.ebay.de/DMR-V8-MTB-Pedal...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0e382822
http://cgi.ebay.de/A8-blaue-Profi-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item588dd09679
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...edal-blau.html?uin=c7lnj6715sl6ntp06fegvf3sv2
http://www.netsport24.de/product_info.php?products_id=8644
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/DMR-Va...e=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle
http://www.bikes-restposten.com/product_info.php?products_id=367
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ack-Icon-AL-Plattform-Pedale-2011::23980.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-CNC-Downhill-Freeride-Pedal-2011::25894.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

schwarzwaldrad schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn das hier ab vom Thema ist aber ich finde die Eingeständnisse meiner Vorredner einfach nur göttlich und zum ablachen.
> 
> Mich hats letztes Jahr ebenfalls erwischt:
> In einer längeren Steigung fahr ich auf ein etwas älteres Kalieber ( geschätzt 15 Jahr mehr als ich auf dem Buckel und ich bin auch schon Mitte 40). Der gute Mann legt dann auch noch ne Pause ein um die Aussicht zu genießen und ich denke" Jo dem geht der Saft aus". 100 Meter weiter höre ich plötzlich so ein Kettenrauschen neben mir und der gute Mann fährt Freude strahlend zu mir auf um mir auf den weiteren Metern zum "Gipfel" mords das Gespräch zu drücken während ich pumpe wie ein Walross.
> ...



Braucht Dir nicht leid tun, ich sehs nicht so verbissen und find Eure Begegnungen einfach nur super 
Bin auch selbst vor 2 Wochen neben strammen Wanderern hergefahren und die lobten mich wegen meiner guten Geschwindigkeit


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So hab dir mal ein paar blaue Pedale rausgesucht
> Konnte mir gar nicht vorstellen dass es keine gibt
> Alle Angaben unter Vorbehalt, die Pedale sind nur nach Farbe ausgesucht aber ich denke da ist preislich und von der Qualität alles dabei
> 
> ...



Danke, da hab ich ja wieder was sum stöbern


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Mai 2011)

Das mich ein Läufer überholt erlebe ich regelmäßig . 
Mein Mann läuft Marathon, daher komme ich die langen 30 Kilometer Läufe schon mal gerne mit dem Rad mit.... wenns anfängt und Berghoch geht verkehrt sich der Vorteil irgendwie, das dann gepaart mit seiner Grundlage die mir fehlt, habe ich null Chance. Ganz schön deprimierend 

Da helfen dann aber auch keine Klicks mehr *g*


----------



## swe68 (17. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Das mich ein Läufer überholt erlebe ich regelmäßig .
> ...



habe mich als Läuferin schon mal bei einem MTBer fürs Überholen entschuldigt  Er dachte, ich veralbere ihn, während ich dachte, dass ich hier lieber hochlaufe als -fahre.


----------



## stonedbiker30 (18. Mai 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> (Achtung: "Ironie-Modus AN") Also um nicht als Angeber zu gelten, fährt man am besten Baumarkt-Rad-Standardpedale. Das ist dann wahres Understatement! ("Ironie-Modus" AUS).



Meine:
http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/PED/PED_NcTR-il.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

@stone : ... ..wie behälst du den halt , wenn´s mal gröber zur sache geht ...????


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

AUA

genau solche Pedale hat sich ne Bekannte gestern Abend, als wir Treppen gefahren sind beim Abrutschen direkt unters Knie rein gerannt.... 


Da lobte ich mir meine Klicks...


----------



## stonedbiker30 (18. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> AUA
> 
> genau solche Pedale hat sich ne Bekannte gestern Abend, als wir Treppen gefahren sind beim Abrutschen direkt unters Knie rein gerannt....
> 
> ...



Genau! Bleib du bei deine Klicks, die passen auch viel besser zu dir! Wie "Arsch auf Eimer" !! Glückwunsch!


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

Kennen wir uns, dass Du in der Lage bist so eine Aussage über mich zu treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2011)

@Actionbarbie
ignorieren... der Benutzername sagt doch schon alles


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Mai 2011)

ja, hast ja recht


----------



## desmofun (24. Mai 2011)

Five Ten Schuhe, reichlich und lange Pins am Flat, sich ein bischen verkeilen und dann behält mal den Halt.

Ich finde Clicks völlig widernatürlich. Rad ist an den Füssen festgetackert..........gruselig.....   .......


----------



## 4mate (24. Mai 2011)

Das kommt auf die Sichtweise an: Bei Klickpedalen ist der Fuß  mit dem Schuh jederzeit an der optimalen Position.

 Kann nicht verrutschen oder abrutschen und das Gefühl ist großartig, direkt mit dem MTB verbunden zu sein - Mensch-Maschine-Einheit!


----------



## Duc851 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre beides.

Wenn ich etwas Neues lerne, dann zuerst mit Flats. Wenn ich da sicher bin, wird das Ganze mit Klickies gemacht, da ich wenns doch mal rumpelt lieber die Sicherheit habe, fest mit dem Pedal verbunden zu sein.

Ich fahre die Sixpack Icon. Die gäbs auch in blau.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Sichtweise an: Bei Klickpedalen ist der Fuß  mit dem Schuh jederzeit an der optimalen Position.
> 
> Kann nicht verrutschen oder abrutschen und das Gefühl ist großartig, direkt mit dem MTB verbunden zu sein - Mensch-Maschine-Einheit!



so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (9. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt sind sie endlich da!!

Die hier sinds geworden, Blackspire Big Slim MK II
Morgen werden sie ausgiebig am Berg getestet


----------



## JarJarBings (9. Juni 2011)

boah, cool!!!


----------



## Bea5 (9. Juni 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> So, jetzt sind sie endlich da!!
> 
> Die hier sinds geworden, Blackspire Big Slim MK II
> Morgen werden sie ausgiebig am Berg getestet


sehen klasse aus...viel Spaß


----------



## FlyingV (9. Juni 2011)

sehr coole Farbe!


----------



## Larik (10. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal dazu äußern. 

Ich steh total auf Klickies. Der Vorteil ist ein sichereres Gefühl wenn es mal etwas verblockter wird, da man nicht auf dem Pedal hin und her rutscht. Es verpufft weniger Energie beim Bergauffahren, da man auch immer etwas das Pedal mit hochzieht. Dadurch entsteht auch automatisch ein etwas runderer Tritt. 

Es ist ja auch so, dass man bei vernünftigen Klickpedale wie zum Beispiel http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...t=22349;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0 die Auslösehärte einstellen kann. 

Generell würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung auch sagen, dass das mit den Klickies immer nur Kopfsache ist. Am Anfang war ich auch immer unsicher und da hat es mich auch zwei drei mal bei Anhalten im Gelände hingehauen, aber mittlerweile geht das so automatisch, da denke ich gar nicht mehr drüber nach. 

Das oftgehörte Vorurteil, in einer heiklen Situation nicht schnell genug ausklicken zu können stimmt meiner Meinung nach mit etwas Routine auch nicht. Wenn die Klickies sehr leicht auslösen hat man in sekundenbruchteilen ausgeklickt. 

Ein Technichtraining sollte ja für die Praxis üben. Also Fahrtechnik mit Plattformpedalen üben und dann später Klickies fahren, wo man dann wieder unsicher ist, macht meiner Meinung nach kein Sinn. 

Wenn allerdings dann doch unbedingt ein Plattformpedal her muss, finde ich diese hier sehr gut und stylisch: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ecialized-Lo-Pro-2-Plattformpedale-white.html

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas von meiner Erfahrung teilen.


----------

